# Cup Holders should be standard in CF Vehicles (From: Buffalo Mine Protected Vehicle)



## Bzzliteyr (11 Dec 2005)

Funny thing you should mention the cupholder as being CF standard.  Neither the milcot nor the G-wagen have that OH SO NEEDED accessory, WTF?  I mean with all the "constantly resetting clock" options they bought into, the least they could have done is added a very simple cup holder.. DUH!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

If you don't have a CI installed between the 2 front seats of a MILCOTS, you can duct-tape a Tim Horton's cardboard tray pretty well, and VOILA, improvised cup-holder


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2005)

Roll of duct-tape laid there makes an equally effective cup holder.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Roll of duct-tape laid there makes an equally effective cup holder.



hmm...

Roll of Duct-tape = 1 Coffee

properly secured tray = 4, possibly 5 coffees!

It's all in the numbers, my friend!


----------



## chrisf (11 Dec 2005)

On the other hand, it takes a moderate amount of force to securely insert a cup into the tray, and then again remove it... difficult for the driver (Not that you should be drinking coffee while driving).

Simple solution, 1 roll of duct tape = 1 cup holder for the driver, everyone else can just hold their own cup.


----------



## Spazz (11 Dec 2005)

or the CF can hire people to hold them for you!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

lol...new MOSID: 00-Double-Double


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Dec 2005)

Interesteing to see that only the hard working siggies in here seem to have contemplated a "work around" for the lack of a cup holder... what do they teach you in Kingston??


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2005)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Interesteing to see that only the hard working siggies in here seem to have contemplated a "work around" for the lack of a cup holder... what do they teach you in Kingston??



To always adapt, improvise, and take initiative ;D

Besides, coffee is a HUGE pick me up when you're in the back of a pod for long periods of time


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (12 Dec 2005)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Interesteing to see that only the hard working siggies in here seem to have contemplated a "work around" for the lack of a cup holder...



I was just about to say the same thing!

Surprisingly (or not) the Line Milcot seems to have retained its cup-holders.

Besides, I've always managed to hold my own coffee while driving, except maybe when making sharp turns, and that's where your co-driver comes in. Driving with a Tims should be a PO check on your 3s.


----------



## chrisf (12 Dec 2005)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Interesteing to see that only the hard working siggies in here seem to have contemplated a "work around" for the lack of a cup holder... what do they teach you in Kingston??



Actually, if I remember correctly, I got the idea here, on these forums, from a tanker...

That being said, a much more useful milcot accessory, if there's no CI installed, is a milk crate, fits nicely between the two front seats, if there's no radio install in the back, a second one fits nicely between the back seats. Keeps the cab nice and tidy.

I've always found that the spot on the dash on the drivers side of an LSVW where that handle thingy is also holds drinks reasonably securely on paved roads. Not exactly spill proof, but better then the day I hopped into my rad truck, drove for a while, occasionally glancing down to see my bottle rolling around on the floor and getting closer and closer to the open vent on the floor, before it finally fell through the vent and rested for some time on the cables below... fortunately I managed to retrieve it, and it was rather tastey. 

So the moral of the story is the vents on the floor make poor cup-holders.


----------



## armybuck041 (18 Dec 2005)

This is easy....

In a G-Wagon, you take the Map Light on the dash and bend the snake portion into a circle and voila.


----------

